# Orient Automatic Er2700Aw



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

I have one these puppies winging it way from Singapore. Would you lend me your thoughts on a good leather strap in black. that will go well.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> I have one these puppies winging it way from Singapore. Would you lend me your thoughts on a good leather strap in black. that will go well.


I bought that symphony from creation a month ago and put it on a brown croc. It is beautiful and my favourite piece in my collection. Why buy a calatrava when you can have this?


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Redmonds. That looks very nice. the only reason im thinking black is that i have a skx007 on an oyster and additionally a brown hirsch liberty.

So I fancied really making a change with this watch. im wondering now wether plain black, plain shiny black, or croc shiny? i suppose i can get the idea

of matt by using the brown hirsch as its also 22mm.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> Thanks for the reply Redmonds. That looks very nice. the only reason im thinking black is that i have a skx007 on an oyster and additionally a brown hirsch liberty.
> 
> So I fancied really making a change with this watch. im wondering now wether plain black, plain shiny black, or croc shiny? i suppose i can get the idea
> 
> of matt by using the brown hirsch as its also 22mm.


I personally think that a glossed brown/black croc looks lovely. All down to personal preference really. I use mine as a dress watch which I don't wear every day so a croc is ideal, but for a sporty look, a pam style or ostrich grain would be nice for sporty occasions.

It's a shame because the steel bracelet that the watch comes on is so nice and solid (one of the bst, if not the best feeling bracelet I have had, but the links are so so stubborn to remove!


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

good to hear that its good quality though. there a local jewellers who resizes the braclet for a tenner. i can leave the aggro to him

waht is a pam style? so i can google it. already looked at ostrich. thanks for that.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> good to hear that its good quality though. there a local jewellers who resizes the braclet for a tenner. i can leave the aggro to him
> 
> waht is a pam style? so i can google it. already looked at ostrich. thanks for that.


A pam (Panerai) style is the sort of leather strap you would find on a Panerai watch, so generally quite thick and wide. A very nice style imo.

I am looking at purchasing another Symphony but with the rose gold case once I can get rid of my Rotary!


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

its arrived . lovely watch. not keen on the bracelet myself. its gone straight on the brown hirsch liberty for now. untill i sort a black leather band out.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> its arrived . lovely watch. not keen on the bracelet myself. its gone straight on the brown hirsch liberty for now. untill i sort a black leather band out.


It is a lovely dress watch so the leather is a good choice. Have you got any photos?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> I have one these puppies winging it way from Singapore. *Would you lend me your thoughts on a good leather strap in black. that will go well.*


One of our members, Miterant, sells his own hand made leather straps on here, and has a great reputation for high quality. Definitely worth a look when you reach the magic 50 posts and the Sales Corner opens up for you :thumbup:


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

i will bear that in mind. and a quick pic. just taken.


----------



## Redmonds (May 30, 2013)

Tugwell Gibson said:


> i will bear that in mind. and a quick pic. just taken.


Looks fantastic!


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

very happy with it. the strap make sit a bit more casual and was just sitting there. i bought it for the skx007 but never really liked the look

much prfer the solid oyster i put on it. Regarding the braclet on the symphony. its just a bit bling for me. though i do like that it is doestn seem to taper. but bear in mind i took a kitchen scourer

to my skx007. and dulled down some parts.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)

I had a bit of time yesterday to take a better pic. symphony on brown leather.


----------



## Tugwell Gibson (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Looks fine on the bracelet. If I had it, I wouldn't change it for a strap. JMHO.


----------



## setover (Aug 12, 2014)

Looks elegant on a stainless steel bracelet!Leather straps are also great!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Looks good on either to my ageing eyes - it's a classy looking thing indeed :thumbup:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I've always thought that 'dressy' style watches look best on leather straps and 'sports' style watches look best on bracelets.

This one looks particualrly well on the brown leather strap.

Rob


----------

